

Debian Squeeze probably the first major distro to support ZFS - spcmnspff
http://robertmh.wordpress.com/2010/11/27/about-zfs-in-squeeze-2/

======
Corrado
To be clear, this is Debian/BSD not Debian/Linux. ZFS is released under the
Sun CDDL which is compliant with the BSD license but not the GNU GPL.

